# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > خبر: نرم افزار آنلاین تبدیل متن به کد هگز و ...

## L4CH!N!

همانطور که میدانید ، بدون وجود نرم افزار های تخصصی در هر رشته امکان رشد و توسعه به سختی مقدور میباشد. معمولا نرم افزارها را میتوان به دوبخش
1- نرم افزارهای تحت وب و آنلاین 
2- نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر سیستم های تکی
تقسیم بندی کرد، ما بیشتر با دسته دوم سرکار داشتیم. این برنامه های نیاز به نصب دارند و بسته به امکانات خود به سیستم هایی با مشخصات نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری بخصوص دارند. مثلا به سیستم عامل خاص تحت ویندوز یا لینوکس غیره و نصب فایل ها و DLL ها در ویندوز.
این خود باعث مصرف شدن بخشی از منابع سیستم شما میشود و در برخی موارد با ایجاد تداخلهایی با برخی از برنامه های دیگر میشود. و همچنین در برخی موارد ما فقط نیاز به اجرای محدود برنامه داریم و نیاز به همه امکانات آن نیست یا حتی بیش از چند بار استفاده نمیشود. در برخی موارد شما پس طی کردن مراحل نصب و اجرای آن تازه متوجه عدم همخوانی برنامه با خواسته های شما دارد. از طرفی شما تا زمانی که به کامپیوتری که برنامه در آن نصب شده دسترسی دارید میتوانید از آن استفاده کنید پس این برنامه ها همیشه در اختیار شما نخواهند بود.
اما در دسته دوم شما مشکلات بیان شده را ندارید. حتی اگر کامپیوتر ضعیفی داشته باشید، بدلیل اینکه اینگونه برنامه ها بر روی سرور اجرا میشوند ، محدودیتی در استفاده برای شما ایجاد نکرده و سربار محاسباتی به CPU و RAM سیستم وارد نمیکنند.
خوب من سعی کردم با توجه به این مسائل شروع به طراحی نرم افزارهای تحت وب بکنم و البته برای الکترونیک. اولین برنامه نوشته شده توسط من را میتوانید از آدرس زیر ببینید :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/led.wiz
این برنامه برای محاسبات مربوط به LED ها و دیود ها طراحی شده. خیلی وقتها شما نیاز دارید که با توجه به مشخصات LED های خود و همچنین ولتاژ تغذیه مدار و همچنین تعداد LED ها بهترین مدار از لحاظ نحوه اتصال سری و موازی و مقاومت سری شده با آنها را طراحی کنید. در این حالت اگه بیاید فرضا برای 15 LED چنین کاری را انجام دهید ، میبینید که چه کار طاقت فرسایی هست و باید تمام حالات ممکن برای بستن مدار در نظر بگیرید و بعد بهترین گزینه را انتخاب کنید. این برنامه کار محاسبه و ترسیم حالات مختلف مدار را انجام میدهد. جالب است بدانید که این برنامه مقادیر مقاومت ها را با توجه به استاندارد E12 تعیین میکند و همچنین مدارهای ترسیمی خود را در سه فرمت متنی، شماتیک، دیاگرام سیم بندی عرضه میکند که حالت متنی برای استفاده در ایمیل و یا در انجمن ها مناسب است. من نتیجه نشان داده شده برای مداری با تعذیه 12 ولت و ولتاژ بایاس 2 ولت و جریان بایاس 25 میلی آمپر و تعداد 17 LED در زیر آورده ام : 


راه حل 1  
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 1 ohms : 1 Ω , 0.625 mW قهوه اي, سياه, طلائي
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 1 ohms : 1 Ω , 0.625 mW قهوه اي, سياه, طلائي
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----------/\/\/----+ R = 82 ohms : 82 Ω , 51.25 mW خاکستري, قرمز, سياه 



 
توان مصرفي مقاومتها 52.5 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي ديودها 850 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي کل مدار 902.5 ميلي وات است.مدار فوق 75 ميلي آمپر جريان مصرف ميکند.




راه حل 2  
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 82 ohms : 82 Ω , 51.25 mW خاکستري, قرمز, سياه
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 82 ohms : 82 Ω , 51.25 mW خاکستري, قرمز, سياه
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 82 ohms : 82 Ω , 51.25 mW خاکستري, قرمز, سياه
+----|>|----|>|------------------------/\/\/----+ R = 330 ohms : 330 Ω , 206.25 mW نارنحي, نارنحي, قهوه اي 



 
توان مصرفي مقاومتها 360 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي ديودها 850 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي کل مدار 1210 ميلي وات است.مدار فوق 100 ميلي آمپر جريان مصرف ميکند.




راه حل 3  
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 180 ohms : 180 Ω , 112.5 mW قهوه اي, خاکستري, قهوه اي
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 180 ohms : 180 Ω , 112.5 mW قهوه اي, خاکستري, قهوه اي
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 180 ohms : 180 Ω , 112.5 mW قهوه اي, خاکستري, قهوه اي
+----|>|----|>|----|>|----|>|---/\/\/----+ R = 180 ohms : 180 Ω , 112.5 mW قهوه اي, خاکستري, قهوه اي
+----|>|------------------------/\/\/----+ R = 470 ohms : 470 Ω , 293.75 mW زرد, بنفش, قهوه اي 



 
توان مصرفي مقاومتها 743.75 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي ديودها 850 ميلي وات است.توان مصرفي کل مدار 1593.75 ميلي وات است.مدار فوق 125 ميلي آمپر جريان مصرف ميکند.



همانطور که عرض شده برای استفاده از این برنامه میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/led.wiz

اما برنامه بعدی نرم افزاری است که خیلی از دوستان علاقمند به بحث شیرین تابلو روان بدنبال آن بودند و آنهم تبدیل متن به فونت و یا همان کدهای هگز برای استفاده در سورس تابلو روان بودند. من برنامه فوق را نوشتم و هم اکنون این برنامه در آدرس زیر موجود است :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/text2hex.wiz

در این برنامه شما ابتدا متن خود را مینویسید. البته فعلا انگلیسی ، سپس با مشخص کردن سایز فونت خود که میتواند بین 1 تا 5 باشد و بسته به آن عرض تابلو یعنی تعداد سطرهای LED بین 7 تا 16 سطر تغییر میکند، را انتخاب میکنید و بعد میتونید نوع فرمت خروجی از لحاظ اینکه هگز یا باینری باشه و در نهایت اینکه کد را در زبان سی یا بیسیک میحواهید استفاده کنید تعیین میکنید. و بعد با ارسال فرم، متن شما به کدی تبدیل میشه، البته در این برنامه حالت پیش نمایش در متن کد با قرار دادن کامنت جلوی هر خط کد تولید شده وجود دارد. من برای نمونه متن ECA.ir را به این برنامه دادم و خروجی های مختلف رو در زیر نشون دادم :
'********************************************* 
'* This Code Generate By : Hossein Lachini * 
'* The Text to Hex Code for LED Sign Board * 
'* For to get more details visit : * 
'* www.HLachini.com * 
'* Contact to me by : eLachini@Gmail.com * 
'* Mobile/SMS : +98 912 381 2060 * 
'********************************************* 
' Your Text is : ECA.ir
' Width for each character : 5
' Width : 30
' Height : 8
Text: 
Data &H7E '-@@@@@@-
Data &H52 '-@-@--@-
Data &H52 '-@-@--@-
Data &H42 '-@----@-
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H3C '--@@@@--
Data &H42 '-@----@-
Data &H42 '-@----@-
Data &H24 '--@--@--
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H3E '--@@@@@-
Data &H48 '-@--@---
Data &H48 '-@--@---
Data &H3E '--@@@@@-
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H06 '-----@@-
Data &H06 '-----@@-
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H12 '---@--@-
Data &H5E '-@-@@@@-
Data &H02 '------@-
Data &H00 '--------
Data &H1E '---@@@@-
Data &H08 '----@---
Data &H10 '---@----
Data &H08 '----@---
Data &H00 '--------




همانطور که گفته شد آدرس این برنامه در لینک زیر آورده شده است :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/text2hex.wiz

در این بخش من بزودی سایر برنامه های آنلاین رو معرفی میکنم. اگه دوستان پیشنهادی داشتند حتما اعلام کنن.

----------


## farzadsw

ممنون مهندس .

----------


## aynehband

جالب بود، یک کم در مورد راه کار های ساخت فونت هم توضیح بدید ممنون میشیم

----------


## L4CH!N!

با سلام مجدد.
باتوجه به استقبال خوبی که از برنامه های بالا شد برنامه جدیدی را آماده کردم که میتواند کدهای لازم جهت نمایش تصویر GIF را در تابلوروان فراهم کند. البته فعلا تصاوبر ثابت.
برای نمونه کد تولید شده زیر را ببینید:


```
<font face="Lucida Console , DejaVu Sans Mono">
'********************************************** 
'* This Code Generate By : Hossein Lachini    * 
'* The Picture to Hex Code for LED Sign Board * 
'* For to get more details visit :            * 
'*                     www.HLachini.com       * 
'* Contact to me by : eLachini@Gmail.com      * 
'* Mobile/SMS :        +98 912 381 2060       * 
'********************************************** 
' Width  : 65
' Height : 32
Text: 
Data &HFF, &HF8, &H3F, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &HC0, &H07, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@@...........@@@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &H80, &H03, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@.............@@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &H07, &HC1, &HFF '@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFE, &H1F, &HF0, &HFF '@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@
Data &HFC, &H3F, &HF8, &H7F '@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@
Data &HF8, &H7F, &HFC, &H3F '@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@
Data &HF8, &HFF, &HFE, &H3F '@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@
Data &HF0, &HFF, &HFE, &H1F '@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@
Data &HF1, &HFF, &HFF, &H1F '@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@
Data &HE1, &HFF, &HFF, &H0F '@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@
Data &HE3, &HFF, &HFF, &H8F '@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@
Data &HC3, &HFF, &HFF, &H87 '@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@
Data &HC7, &HFF, &HFF, &HC7 '@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@
Data &HC7, &HFF, &HFF, &HC7 '@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@
Data &H86, &H03, &HFF, &HC3 '@....@@.......@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@
Data &H8E, &H01, &HFF, &HE3 '@...@@@........@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H8F, &HF8, &H7F, &HE3 '@...@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H8F, &HFC, &H3F, &HE3 '@...@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H1F, &HF9, &H9F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@..@@..@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF9, &H9F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@..@@..@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF9, &H9F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@..@@..@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HFC, &H7F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HFF, &HFF, &HF0 '...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....
Data &H3F, &HFF, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HFF, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF3, &HFE, &H78 '..@@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@..@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF3, &HF8, &H78 '..@@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@....@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF3, &HE3, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@...@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF1, &H8F, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@...@@...@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HFC, &H7F, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HFE, &H00, &H18 '..@@@@@@@@@@@@@............@@...
Data &H3F, &HF8, &H00, &H18 '..@@@@@@@@@@@..............@@...
Data &H3F, &HF1, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF3, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF3, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF1, &HFF, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H3F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF8 '..@@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@@...
Data &H1F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF0 '...@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@....
Data &H1F, &HF1, &HFF, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF3, &HFF, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF1, &HFF, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H1F, &HF8, &H3F, &HF1 '...@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@...@
Data &H8F, &HF1, &HFF, &HE3 '@...@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H8F, &HF3, &HFF, &HE3 '@...@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H8F, &HF3, &HFF, &HE3 '@...@@@@@@@@..@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@
Data &H87, &HF8, &H1F, &HC3 '@....@@@@@@@@......@@@@@@@....@@
Data &HC7, &HFC, &H1F, &HC7 '@@...@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@...@@@
Data &HC7, &HFF, &HFF, &HC7 '@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@
Data &HC3, &HFF, &HFF, &H87 '@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@
Data &HE3, &HFF, &HFF, &H8F '@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@
Data &HE1, &HFF, &HFF, &H0F '@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@
Data &HF1, &HFF, &HFF, &H1F '@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@
Data &HF0, &HFF, &HFE, &H1F '@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@
Data &HF8, &HFF, &HFE, &H3F '@@@@@...@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...@@@@@@
Data &HF8, &H7F, &HFC, &H3F '@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@
Data &HFC, &H3F, &HF8, &H7F '@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@
Data &HFE, &H1F, &HF0, &HFF '@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@@....@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &H07, &HC1, &HFF '@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &H80, &H03, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@.............@@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &HC0, &H07, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@@...........@@@@@@@@@@@
Data &HFF, &HF8, &H3F, &HFF '@@@@@@@@@@@@@.....@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
</font>
```

البته در نسخه بعدی امکان خواندن فریمهای انیمیشن را نیز فراهم میکنم.
برای استفاده از این برنامه میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:

www.hlachini.elewiz.com/pic2hex.wiz

----------

